# Electric/Gas 4 Wheel Conversion



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Another thought is to splice an electric motor into the driveshaft.


[email protected] said:


> For my next conversion I was thinking of converting a 4 wheel drive
> small truck. Front wheels electric driven and rear wheels gas driven.
> 
> Has anyone out there done this?
> ...


----------



## gdirwin (Apr 7, 2009)

My RAV4 EV convesion is AWD - I kept the stock transaxle, which requires mounting the motor transversely (sideways). 

There was "just" enough room for a Warp 9:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=148196&postcount=26
although I had to grind away a bit of the motor to make it fit...
Final installed pic is here:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=164914&postcount=83

I love AWD, as the car is my daily driver, summer and winter... Most "Southerners" stay away from AWD, as it complicates the build, and robs kW during normal driving though...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2011)

I was hoping to use a Trans Warp 9 and couple it to the front wheels and 
leave the ICE intact and coupled to the rear wheel.

Put it in neutral and engage the front axle and drive electric 30 miles.
Past 30 miles, disengage front axle and start the ICE (rear wheel drive)
and head home.
Similar to the Chev. Volt but less than $45,000

Wasn't there a truck that you engaged the front wheels by locking the hubs from outside the vehicle? 

Can anyone think of a doner vehicle this concept will work on?


----------



## o0o (Jun 29, 2011)

what about a suzuki Caribbean? you get them in 4x4 and you can lock the hubs manual from outside^^

donno how much they are at your location but in thailand here they're cheap as shit and they work good


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Wasn't there a truck that you engaged the front wheels by locking the hubs from outside the vehicle?


There are after-market producers of manual hubs. I can think of Warn and Mileage Minder. You would have to check if the target axle would work with them.


----------

